# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Open-Front Dress with Fancy "Scallop" Skirt - Hat & Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
October, 2013


SWEATER STYLE OPEN FRONT DRESS WITH FANCY SCALLOP SKIRT

US#6 needles for dress top and hat crown
US#10 needles for skirt, purse and hat brim
Markers
Carons Simply Soft yarn in Yellow, Sage Green and Lavender

Bodice:

With #6 needles and yellow, cast on 40 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows.
Next Row: CAST ON 3 stitches, knit across the row.
Next Row: CAST ON 3 stitches, purl across the row. = 46 sts.
Place Markers as follows:
Knit 7, marker, Knit 9, marker, Knit 14, marker, Knit 9, marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Keep FIRST and LAST 3 stitches in garter stitch (knit every row), work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) - increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (4 stitches increased on each knit row.)
Purl back across the row, with NO INCREASE.
Continue to knit and increase, then purl back with no increase until stitches are divided as follows:
14 (right front), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 28 (back), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 14 (left front). = 104 sts.
Next Row: Knit 14, slip marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, slip marker, Knit 28, slip marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, slip marker, Knit 14. = 56 sts.
Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the back to the two front pieces. 54 sts.
Work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows, keeping the first and last 3 stitches in garter stitch. Drop yellow.
Attach Sage Green. Knit 2 rows. Drop Sage Green.
Attach Lavender. Knit 2 rows. Cut Lavender.
Pick up Sage Green. Knit 2 rows. Drop Sage Green. 
Pick up Yellow. Knit and INCREASE IN EVERY OTHER STITCH across the row. 81 sts. Knit 1 row. CHANGE TO #10 NEEDLES.

Scallop Skirt Pattern:

Attach Sage Green.
Row 1: (Right Side): Knit 1, * Purl 1 with yarn in front, slip 1 as to purl. Repeat from * across the row, end P1, K1.
Row 2: (Wrong Side): Knit `1, * Purl 1, Knit 1, repeat from * across the row.
Row 3: (RS): Knit.
Row 4: (WS): Knit 1, purl across to last stitch, Knit 1.
Repeat Rows 1-4 TWICE.
Work Rows 1-2. Cut Sage Green.
Row 3: Attach Yellow. * Knit 4, knit in FRONT and BACK of next stitch, repeat from * across the row. 
Row 4: Knit 1, purl across to last stitch, Knit 1. Cut yellow.
Attach Lavender.
Work Rows 1-4 THREE TIMES.
Work Rows 1-2. Cut Lavender.
Row 3: Attach Yellow. * Knit 3, knit in FRONT and BACK of next stitch, repeat from * across the row.
Row 4: Knit 1, purl across to last stitch, Knit 1. Cut yellow.
Attach Sage Green.
Work Rows 1-4 THREE TIMES.
Work Rows 1-2. Cut Sage Green.
Row 3: Attach Yellow. * Knit 2, knit in FRONT and BACK of next stitch, repeat from * across the row.
Row 4: Knit 1, purl across to last stitch, Knit 1. 
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit.

CAREFULLY sew the FRONT skirt seam, matching the yarn colors. With a yellow strand, sew up the front to approx. 2-inches from the top. Leave a V opening.

HAT

With #10 needles and yellow yarn, cast on 108 stitches. Work in yarn-over pattern as follows:
Row 1: (Right Side): Knit
Row 2: (Wrong Side): Knit
Row 3: (RS): Knit
Row 4: (WS): * Knit 1, Yarn Over, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 5: (RS): Knit
Row 6: (WS): * Knit 1, YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 7: (RS): Knit
Row 8: (WS): * Knit 1, YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 9: (RS): Knit
CHANGE TO #6 NEEDLES.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row. = 54 sts. Drop yellow.
Attach Lavender. Knit 2 rows. Drop Lavender.
Pick up Yellow. Knit 2 rows. Drop Yellow.
Attach Sage Green. Knit 2 rows. Drop Sage Green.
Pick up Yellow. Knit 2 rows. Drop Yellow.
Pick up Lavender. Knit 2 rows. Cut Lavender.
Pick up Yellow. Knit 2 rows. Drop Yellow.
Pick up Sage Green. Knit 2 rows. Cut Sage Green.
Pick up Yellow. Knit 2 rows
Crown:
Knit 2 together across the row. - 27 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. - 14 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. - 7 sts.
Cut yellow, leaving a long strand to sew the seam.
Thread this strand onto a darning needle and pull through the 7 stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew seam from crown down to the edge of the brim.

PURSE

#6 needles. With yellow, cast on 40 stitches. Knit across the row in the BACK OF EACH STITCH. (Row 1) Knit 1 row. (Row 2). This will form a nice edge for the top of the purse.
Work yarn over pattern (same as hat brim) as follows:
Row 3: (RS): Knit
Row 4: (WS): * Knit 1, YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 5: (RS): Knit
Row 6: (WS): * Knit 1, YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 7: (RS): Knit
Row 8: (WS): * Knit 1, YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 9: (RS): Knit
Row 10: (WS): Knit. Drop yellow.
Attach Lavender. Knit 2 rows. Drop Lavender.
Pick up Yellow. Knit 2 rows. Drop Yellow.
Attach Sage Green. Knit 2 rows. Cut Sage Green.
Pick up Yellow. Knit 2 rows. Cut yellow. Leave LONG strand to sew seam and make purse straps.
Pick up Lavender. Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave strand to sew seam.

Fold purse in half with the yarn-over pattern at the top and the stripes on the bottom. Use lavender strand to sew bottom of purse and up one side of stripes. Use the long yellow strand to sew the remaining seam up to the top of the purse. With this same long strand of yellow - crochet a chain of 55 stitches and attach to the opposite side of the purse at the top edge.

If you cannot crochet, with a separate strand of yellow yarn, cast on 55 stitches and immediately bind off in knit. Attach the ends to each side at the top edge of the purse.


NOTE: You can make panties in matching yellow yarn and Mary Jane shoes in any color: yellow, sage green, or lavender.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable!! Thank you for the pattern!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful. But I especially love the green shoes!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cute...thank you for pattern.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Elaine! Thank you so much for the cute patterns. I knit a "Posy" doll for my niece and these AG patterns fit her too so I see another outfit in Posy's future!!

Sheri


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Once again thank you for your generosity!! Love the yarns you choose.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Elaine, thank you VERY much for sharing your originals! I copy and print each one for later use!!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks Eileen for yet another doll pattern


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

This is wonderful - thank you!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So very cute - thank you! I like how you complete the pattern with the hat, handbag, shoes,, etc.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You make the most adorable outfits! Thank you so much for sharing with everyone!


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Really appreciate your patterns. Think I have most all of theml, and have made most of them , having four greats,who do , or son will have AG dolls.They are such fun to knit! Thank you for letting us enjoy your talents.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Just printed it out. Thanks!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

So cute! Now I need a granddaughter to knit for!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

That is cute Elaine


Here it is in PDF

Happy Knitting 

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very cute...thank you for pattern.
Adorable, BRAVO!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

ThanX to you again, Elaine. My new year knitting patterns are blossoming. Have 30+ outfits already made for Craft Fair in Dec. Your're patterns are WONDERFUL, cute and easy to read, understand and knit!! ThanX!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

oh so cute. Love your designs. I've yet to make any, but have bookmarked quite a few. 
Thank you.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for another cute outfit and to Rhyanna for the PDF for it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome to the pdf.
It makes things easy to download-print, then have a hard copy in a notebook, and the one on your computer saved in a place that will be easy to access.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for another beautiful pattern. I just love your colour combination. Also thank you Rhanna for your pdf files for each of Elaine's patterns. This makes it so much easier to print them out.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hannelore you are welcome to the pdf patterns.

Her patterns can also be found after doing a search for
Ladyfinger's Elaine's Doll Patterns.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

My niece just got an American Girl doll for her birthday...now I know what to make her for Christmas! Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Crochetlady 
to find more of Elaine's AG Doll Patterns click on this link or do a search for Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns and you will find her patterns uploaded in pdf format, which makes it easy to download and print.
Get a notebook with some sheet protectors to place the patterns in, there are a lot.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

Love it!! Once again another beautiful pattern, thank you Ladyfingers!!!


----------

